# Is this pregnancy viable???



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi,
I am 6 weeks + 2 and have been feeling like my pregnancy symptoms are subsiding. I am so so worried because I have pco and know this means greater risk of m/c and I haven't slept properly for a week! I contacted my clinic and they suggested testing again. The original test at 4 weeks was distinct but pale. I tested the next day and line was stronger. I have now done 2 more tests and they seem paler although definately visible. I was expecting to see really strong lines and I'm now really worried that my hormones aren't high enough and I'm gonna lose this baby. Am I over analysing or does this sound bad? Please help before I lose my marbles! (don't have scan til 9th).
Thank you.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Unfortunately there's no way of knowing until you have your scan. The strength of the the line on the tests does depend on how concentrated your urine is, so I wouldn't necessarily go off that. I think it's quite easy to over analyse a bit, and you'll probably be constantly thinking "do I feel sick?", "do my boobs hurt or is it because I keep pressing them?" I wouldn't test again now, as it won't tell you anything and will just make you worry more. Try to just hold out for the scan, I know it seems years away, but it'll come round,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Thank you. That is sound and patient advice. I'm sure you get these kind of nutty queries all the time! I will try to keep busy and positive. 
Millymouse x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Its not nutty!! It's completely understandable xxxx


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi, just wanted to let you know how I got on. Had scan on 9th and everything looks great! Baby is right size and settled into the right place. I was so relieved to see its strong little heartbeat. Feeling much more relaxed now even though we still have a way to go, I think the signs are good. Thanks for your support,
Millymouse x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know, it's all sounding good xx


----------

